# Trixie and her bunch (tris)



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's Trixie with her girls from her first litter and the three from her second litter.

The younger mousies are the three on the right; they are about four weeks old.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I would be willing to drive out to snatch some of these babies!!! Absolutely magnificent!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You ought to be able to get some tris closer to home, though you'd be welcome to visit my mousery and leave with a few tris and others. I'm soft-hearted, and don't routinely cull, so I always have 'surplus' mousies. It doesn't work to cull babies when you are trying to for specific colors and markings...gotta wait at least a couple of weeks to see what they look like, and then they are too darn cute to put down.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ugh, if ever I'm in your corner of the world. Hands-down, simply gorgeous mice. Well done.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh I like these! I need a few more tris from you. My best one prolapsed and had to be put down. I was very sad about that!!!


----------

